# Rec tec vs Traeger



## jeffro99 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys. My brother and I are both in the market for our first pellet grills. We have narrowed it down to the rec tec rt 590 vs the traeger pro 22. Which is better between the two. I really like the rec tec due to its stainless steel components and the smarter controller. On the other hand we are up in Canada and are surrounded by traeger dealers where as rec tec is only us based. Which might be an issue for warranty claims. Any input / advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2018)

Parts for the RecTec won’t be an issue. I broke the light lens while cleaning it an they sent me one for free. Tried my best to tell them that it wasn’t a warranty and I’d pay for the part... But they Insisted.
RecTec grills are solid built. No issues with mine at all. B


----------



## airmec (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a Traeger that we rebuilt with RecTec parts and after seeing the difference in quality we will be getting a RecTec when the time for replacement comes. The igniter/fire pot is a good example Traeger uses thin stamped steel went through 3 replacements in 12 years and hot rods that if you get a year before they pop GFI you are lucky.  RecTec uses 10 ga stainless and ceramic igniter and if you get both at the same time the cost is within $10. The main point is Traeger is old school as cheap as possible RecTec is new school with quality(construction, controller, ignition) at a reasonable price.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 25, 2018)

Ooooh following this post :D


----------



## Geebs (Jun 25, 2018)

RecTec no doubt!


----------



## Charles Kosal (Jul 4, 2018)

My only knowledge of the traegers is what i see at the store.  Haven't cooked on one.  But have a Bull Rec Tec. and LOVE IT.  High quality.  Super easy to use and most important.  Customer service is GREAT.  I had the same experience as post above.  My shelf was a little bent.  I sent an email with a pic and had another one in a couple of days.  No form, claim or any of that stuff.  Just sent it no questions asked.  You won't be disappointed with the RecTec.


----------



## Lookn4u (Jul 5, 2018)

Love my Bull. Rec Tec for sure.


----------

